# 

## golfmk1

Witam mam pytanie jak to będzie wygladało od strony prawnej chcialbym postawić dom na zgłoszenie chciałbym przedstawić im mój projekt domu 35m i 35m ganku czy wgl coś takiego przejdzie? I czy np bym mogl w tym ganku zrobić 2 pokoje.

----------


## Slawko123

do powierzchni liczy sie wszystko, poza tym teraz na zgłoszenie możesz i 200m2 postawić

----------


## dana0606

Witam. Racja, że na zgłoszenie da się ile się chce normalnego domu, ale potem może być problem. Wszyscy raczej normalnie na pozwolenie budują. Nie wiem jak wyglądałoby budowanie na zgłoszenie i normalny meldunek i zamieszkanie i zgłoszenie ukończonego domu do gminy aby normalny podatek płacić.  :smile:

----------


## Slawko123

tak samo jak z pozwoleniem na budowę, potrzebujesz i tak wszystko to samo czy na zgłoszenie czy na pozwolenie.

----------


## golfmk1

Czyli teoretycznie moge sobie wybudowac dom na zgloszenie taki 70-80m2 tylko jezeli juz postawie i bede mieszkal to niechcial bym aby mi ktos zazucil samowole budowlana i nakaz rozbiurki. Chcialby aby bylo to zgodne z prawem. Na zgloszenie jest moim zdaniem lepsze poniewaz jest mniej formalnosc i niższe koszty.

----------


## Slawko123

wbrew pozorom na zgłoszenie budowanie domu jest mniej opłacalne dlatego, pomimo ze jest taka możliwość, ludzie i tak występują o pozwolenie. 
Ogólnie róznica jest taka, ze na pozwolenie w cała papierologię bawisz sie przed budową i o ile jesli masz cos nie tak, to wszystko wyprostujesz przed budową, , a na zgłoszenie po i tu mogą zacząć się schody.

ogólnie na zgłoszenie to warto wszelaką architekture ogrodową, jakies budynki gospodarcze, garaże, wiaty itp. natomiast budynek mieszkalny na pozwolenie.

Niech bardziej biegli w tym sie wypowiedzą.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Teoretycznie na zgłoszenie można postawić dom tylko że jego oddziaływanie na otoczenie musi się mieścić w granicach działki. Przykładowo, szambo musi być w takim miejscu aby sąsiedzi mogli swoje postawić w dowolnym miejscu czy coś takiego. Przeważnie ludzie mają małe działki temu ciężko jest spełnić dane warunki i na pozwolenie jest łatwiej.

----------


## golfmk1

Najbardziej nurtuje mnie to czy jeżeli postawie przykladowo te 70m2 czy nikt za pare lat sie mnie nie doczepi że nie zgodne z prawem, jeżeli bd to na zgloszenie i bd dom +ganek . lub np powie że tak nie może być że jest oznaczone jako ganek a tam znajduje sie pokój lub kuchnia. Oczywiście zapoznam sie ze wszystkimi wytycznymi czy moge zrobic szambo w danym miejscu ile metrów np od drogi ma się znajdowac budynek itp.

----------


## Slawko123

jesli w ganku zrobisz kuchnie i pokój, to zmieniasz przeznaczenie pomieszczenia i musisz to zgłosic. oczywiscie jak tego nie zrobisz, to nic sie nie stanie, ale wystarczy "życzliwy" sasiad co zada pytanie w PINB i masz kontrole i wtedy wszystko wyłazi. A nie lepiej od razu zrobic to tak jak trzeba? po co kombinować?

----------


## kocbeat

Do 35m powierzchni po obrysie i 5m wysokości przy dachu stromym to jest tak jakby legalna samowola budowlana bez projektu i całej papierologii, czyli taka altanka jak na ogródkach działkowych. Takiej budowli nie trzeba zgłaszać. Powyżej tych wymiarów musisz wystąpić o pnp albo dokonać zgłoszenia. Zgłoszenie ma krótszy czas oczekiwania w urzędzie.

----------


## golfmk1

No ja mialem właśnie taki pomysł 35m domu do tego "ganek" 35 wysokość 5m byłby taki w miare domek do zamieszkania później bym zgłosił docieplenie budynku.

----------


## Slawko123

musisz liczyc całość a nie kawałkami. Domek 35, ganek 35 razem jest 70 a nie 35

przeczytaj dokładnie art 29 i 30 prawa budowlanego tu masz tekst jednolity najnowszy http://prawo.sejm.gov.pl/isap.nsf/do...20171332Lj.pdf

----------


## golfmk1

tak tylko do domu 35m można dobudować kolejne 35 ja oczywiscie zgłosił bym to wszystko odrazu co by czyniło 70m2 domku na zgłoszenie

----------


## bcgarage

Ja robiąc garaż 35m2, chciałem od razu połączyć go z 2 garażem (żeby mieć więcej miejsca w środku) - to nie przejdzie. Muszą być oddzielone od siebie np 10cm i nie mieć wspólnych elementów konstrukcyjnych. Na moje oko stawiaj domek 35m2, ganek odsuń o 10cm (w to miejsce styropian) też 35m2, na wszystko oddzielne zgłoszenie i już.

----------


## golfmk1

Nie wiem do końca jak to jest ale chyba nie trzeba robic przerw i raczej można ganek dobudować ale zaznaczam że tylko "chyba'  
Wymysliłem że najlepiej bd zrobić 2 zgloszenia i poźniej zgłosić zmiane przeznaczenia pomieszczenia że zamiast ganku bd pokoj i kuchnia.

----------


## dana0606

Oba budynki nie mogą miec współnie połączonych części nawet jednego dachu, wszystko oddzielnie. Wiem bo też kiedyś zgłaszałm taki budynek i wiatę za nim i u mnie są oddzielone od siebie i dach osobny. Po co kombinowac tak. Jak będziesz miał dwa budynki zamkniete to tez musisz miec je osobno i jeszcze do tego wielkośc działki musi się zgadzać aby takie dwa można było postawić. Nie kombinuj, że to wiata apotem będzie coś innego, ponieważ do sąsiadów wysyłają informację o tym co Ty chcesz postawić, a potem oni zobaczą, że to coś innego i masz przechlapane.

----------


## golfmk1

JA wszystko rozumie dlatego własnie pytam jak to zrobic żeby miało to ręce i nogi niechce zabardzo kombinowac  ale właśnie koszty zgloszenia a normalnego budynku w sensie projektu i pozwoleń troche mnie zmuszają do kombinacji że tak powiem.

----------


## Slawko123

Na zgłoszenie potrzebujesz dokładnie to samo co na pozwolenie. Różnica jest w czasie oczekiwania na decyzje

----------


## golfmk1

Tak normalnie to trzeba projekt który kosztuje powiedzmy 2500zł itp. mi osobiscie wystarczy dom 70 lub 80m2  wieksze domy sa fajne owszem ale jak pomysle że na strosc z żona zostane sam w takim domu bo watpie zeby dzieci chciały znami zostac. to do mnie przemawia dom 70 m2. taka samowola budowlana na zgloszenie pozwala zaoszczędzic troche czasu i pieniedzy.

----------


## Slawko123

Czy dom 500m2 czy 70 i tak potrzebny projekt i zagospodarowanie terenu. Chyba, że budujesz komórkę zwaną budynkiem gospodarczym. 
Kombinujesz  jak koń po górkę.  Chciałbyś zjeść ciastko i mieć ciastko.

----------


## golfmk1

Kurde jak to wytłumaczyć o co mi kaman ja wiem że czy 500 m2 czy 50m2 to jeden gwizdek jezeli chodzi o dokumentacje, mam mozliwosc wszystkiego zrobic sam jężeli chodzi o budowe no może prócz instalacji elektycznej ale mam znajomego który to ogarnie i wystawi na to papier. w czym jest żecz a no w tym że jezeli projekt kosztuje 2500zł to ja sobie kupie bloczki, regipsy czy cokolwiek innego dlatego cały czas dąże niewiem czy warto i czy dobrze myśle żeby ominąc ta biurokracje.

----------


## kocbeat

Nie da rady. Jak do 35m dostawisz coś więcej to będziesz musiał albo rozebrać albo przejść przez całą biurokrację po budowie, był już taki przypadek i nsa orzekł rozbiórkę. Możesz za to wybudować na każde 500m działki jedna samowolę, oczywiście nie połączone ze sobą

----------


## kamilb1987b

Czyli w jednych 35m2 robisz pokoje a w drugich kuchnię i łazienkę i jest gicior

----------


## aiki

i z łazienki do sypialni dajesz w 20* mrozie zimą. Ta papierologia ani taka droga ani taka straszna.
A jak nie będziesz miał projektu i robił na oko albo coś pójdzie nie tak z urzędem to wyjdzie cię drożej.
Za 4 tyś. znajdziesz kogoś kto zrobi projekt i go adoptuje do wydania PNB włącznie. Ja zapłaciłem 5.
Nie wiem czy warto oszczedzać na tym etapie.

----------


## kocbeat

Dokładnie Aiki dobrze pisze. Zobacz ile ludzi na forum buduje samemu i papiery zrobili. U mnie projekt i adaptacja 4500

----------


## bcgarage

Kup 2 kontenery, w środku zrób, lekki dach na każdym i już  :big grin:  Jak się styro obije to nie widać czy budowany czy składany  :big grin:

----------


## golfmk1

To tak mniej wiecej po skrócie jakie papiery bym potrzebował na budowe domu i ewentualne koszty wiadmo tak mniej więcej.,

----------


## kamilb1987b

Zróbcie jak on http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rmalno%C5%9Bci! i po problemie. Z drugiej też strony jest pełno projektów domów modułowych o powierzchni do 35m2 z salonem, kuchnią i nawet dwoma pokojami na upartego dla rodziny 2+2.

----------


## golfmk1

Kolegi projekt z antresola śledze od dawna ale mi by zalezalo własnie na domu parterowym, no na upartego zmiesciło by sie wszystko na 35m2 ale ciasnota niesamowita

----------


## dana0606

Buduj lepiej normalnie z pozwoleniem. Jak Ci potem dowalą karę od 5tys do 50tys to dopiero zobaczysz jakie to koszty, a tak wybierasz sobie projekt domu i projekty wody z kanalizacją  i prądu i już gotowe. I śpisz spokojnie to o wiele cenniejsze niż potem stres całe życie.  :smile:

----------


## dana0606

Po drugie z czego będziesz to budował? Bo jeżeli drewniany lekkiej konstrukcji to pomyśl ile kosztuje ubezpieczenie takiego budynku. Mam na działce letniskowy do 25m2 i płacę ubepieczenia ponad 300zł za 20tys , a dom mam około 100m2 i ubezpieczenie na 200tys wychodzi 200zł rocznie. To jakbym chciała ubepieczyc ten mały domek na taką kwotę to cena ubepieczenia by powaliła, ale nie wiem czy nie było ograniczeń tylko do 50tys ubezpieczenia, a to dość mało na to wszystko co w domu człowiek posiada nie licząc samego domu w razie spalenia. Ja się nie przejmuje, bo ten domek co ja mam to tylko tymczasowo ubezpieczany, jak tylko poprzenosimy meble i większość rzeczy np ciuchy, pościel i inne takie to ubezpieczać nie będziemy od przyszłego roku. Za to dobezpieczymy nasz dom do wyższj kwoty i lepiej na tym wyjdziemy czyli taniej z ubezpieczeniem na wyższą kwotę. Pomyśl.  :smile:

----------


## golfmk1

Myslalem o budowie z betonu komurkowego

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Beton komórkowy. Przeglądarka nie podkreśla Ci błędów?  :sad:

----------


## dana0606

Widocznie nie podkresla, ja piszę w Operze i też mi nie podkreśla. Często zjadam literki, albo za krótko przytrzymuję Alt i polskie znaki nie wchodzą, a jak za długo przytrzymam to następny też wchodzi polski znak albo literka pominięta   :big tongue:

----------


## Slawko123

to trzeba zaznaczyć opcję w narzędziach->opcje->język - sprawdzaj pisownię podczas wprowadzania tekstu

----------


## golfmk1

Faktycznie mój błąd rano na szybko pisalem. Ale chyba nie w tym rzecz.

----------


## Slawko123

> Ale chyba nie w tym rzecz.


no nie w tym, na resztę swoich pytań dostałeś odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Po drugie z czego będziesz to budował? Bo jeżeli drewniany lekkiej konstrukcji to pomyśl ile kosztuje ubezpieczenie takiego budynku. Mam na działce letniskowy do 25m2 i płacę ubepieczenia ponad 300zł za 20tys , a dom mam około 100m2 i ubezpieczenie na 200tys wychodzi 200zł rocznie. To jakbym chciała ubepieczyc ten mały domek na taką kwotę to cena ubepieczenia by powaliła, ale nie wiem czy nie było ograniczeń tylko do 50tys ubezpieczenia, a to dość mało na to wszystko co w domu człowiek posiada nie licząc samego domu w razie spalenia. Ja się nie przejmuje, bo ten domek co ja mam to tylko tymczasowo ubezpieczany, jak tylko poprzenosimy meble i większość rzeczy np ciuchy, pościel i inne takie to ubezpieczać nie będziemy od przyszłego roku. Za to dobezpieczymy nasz dom do wyższj kwoty i lepiej na tym wyjdziemy czyli taniej z ubezpieczeniem na wyższą kwotę. Pomyśl.


A może to była kwestia tego ze domek 25m2 jest jako domek letniskowy nie do stałego pobytu a nie że drewniany? Po drugie co innego domek typowo drewniany (np. z bala) a co innego o konstrukcji szkieletu drewnianego w którym wełna jest w konstrukcji czy płyty gk które nie są łatwo palne a nawet niepalne. To jest tylko jakiś głupi dogmat że dom o konstrukcji szkieletu drewnianego jest łatwiej palny od murowanego. mało było domów murowanych które sie całe spaliły a potem trzeba było konstrukcję burzyć bo się naruszyła i nie nadawała do niczego?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Kolegi projekt z antresola śledze od dawna ale mi by zalezalo własnie na domu parterowym, no na upartego zmiesciło by sie wszystko na 35m2 ale ciasnota niesamowita


Albo ciasnota albo budować normalny dom i nie wymyślać. 
Nie chodzi mi o reklamę ale warto się pochylić nad tym projektem http://gamebodom.pl/domy-drewniane-s...we/gamebo-100/ przygotuje sie fundament, przyjadą i zmontują Ci konstrukcję domku z wykończeniem z zewnątrz za 100k plus tyle co za montaż, transport domku czy dźwig i zakwaterowanie pracowników na czas montażu. Kończąc samemu w 200-250k ma sie domek.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Tylko trzeba pozwolenie załatwić...

----------


## golfmk1

No i już mniej więcej rozwialem swoje wątpliwosć co do budowania domu po taniosci wybuduje "normalny" dom z pozwoleniem projektem itp. bd to nie duzy dom 80m2 jeszcze kwestia czy bedzię to dom murowany czy szkieletowy, przyczym duzo osob uważa dom szkieletowy za gorszy od tradycyjnej budowli murowanej.

----------


## bcgarage

Jest jeszcze jedna prastara mądrość: Jak się nie ma miedzi, to się na d..e siedzi. U mnie koszty papierów z projektem adaptacją i pozwoleniem na budowę ok 5tys. To nie jest dużo za domek 100m2 i polecam taki sam tok myślenia

----------


## golfmk1

I to juz walkowalismy czy 500m2 czy 50m2 to jedne koszty papierow. Kwestia czy 80m2 czy 100m2 to jest do przemyslenia od tego jaki projekt dopasuje do swoich potrzeb.

----------


## ACCel

Możecie wybudować nawet 105m2 po obrysie  :big grin:  W teorii może nawet więcej.

35m2 budynek rekreacji indywidualnej + antresola XXm2.
35m2 przydomowy ganek.
35m2 ogród zimowy.

W teorii nawet więcej niż jeden ganek.

Niestety funkcja ganku i ogrodu zimowego powinna być taka jak mówi nazwa.
Jeżeli ktoś lubi szklane domy to ogród zimowy może być realnie salonem.
Nie ma prawnej definicji ganku, więc trzeba się posługiwać zwyczajowym wytłumaczeniem tego terminu.
Ganek raczej nie może być pokojami, może być zabudowany, ganek może być piętrowy z pokojami na piętrze!  :big grin: 

Jest opcja zmiany sposobu użytkowania, która wymaga formalności i architekta.

Zalet budowy domu rekreacyjnego na zgłoszenie jest kilka, np kluczowa dla mnie - możliwość budowy na terenie rolnym bez uzyskania Warunków Zabudowy.

----------


## dana0606

Kamil. Nie ma znaczenia wielkość czy dom letniskowy, bo ja w sumie mam go zaznaczonego jako gospodarczo-mieszkalny. A cena ubazpieczenia właśnie dlatego, że nie murowany. Jak ktoś chce szkieletowy wybudować czy z bala to musi raczej popytać ubezpieczyciela czy mu potem to się będzie opłacało. Mi powiedział, żeby ubezpieczenie nie było takie drogie to tylko murowany. Sami wiecie, że Neli miała szkieletowy i się spalił jej. to oni w ubazpieczeniach dobrze wiedzą, że taki cały sie spala i częśćiej niż murowany.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Kamil. Nie ma znaczenia wielkość czy dom letniskowy, bo ja w sumie mam go zaznaczonego jako gospodarczo-mieszkalny. A cena ubazpieczenia właśnie dlatego, że nie murowany. Jak ktoś chce szkieletowy wybudować czy z bala to musi raczej popytać ubezpieczyciela czy mu potem to się będzie opłacało. Mi powiedział, żeby ubezpieczenie nie było takie drogie to tylko murowany. Sami wiecie, że Neli miała szkieletowy i się spalił jej. to oni w ubazpieczeniach dobrze wiedzą, że taki cały sie spala i częśćiej niż murowany.


Częściej się spali szkieletowy od murowanego względem czego? Obecnie 95% domów to domy tradycyjnie murowane. Więc na 1000 domów 950 to murowane a 50 drewniane. Jeżeli się spali 5 murowanych i 5 drewnianych to statystycznie w murowanych ucierpi 5/950x100=0,53% ale w drewnianych to wygląda tak 5/50x100=10%. czyli statystycznie więcej jest pożarów wśród domów drewnianych ale wśród drewnianych. Stąd pewnie te głupie statystyki. 
W jednym i drugim domu może dojść do pożaru. W murowanym i tak więźba jest drewniana, wyposażenie itp. Jak pytałem kiedyś sie kogoś kto budował dom szkieletowy to pisał że ubezpieczenie płaci normalnie i nikt nie kazał dawać jakiejś zwyżki za konstrukcję domu. Na to inni też pisali podobnie.

----------


## golfmk1

Pomalu podoba mi sie pomysl zeby zrobic szklany salon 35m tylko pytanie czy w takim szklanym ogrodzie dach tez musi byc przeszklony ?

----------


## dana0606

Kamil wiesz ja nie wiem na jakich oni statystykach bazują, ale ja tak mam, że płacę więcej. Może w innych firmach ubezpieczeniowych wyszło by inaczej ale ja w PZU płaciłam. A jak inni płąca normalnie to tylko się cieszyć, byle ubezpieczyciel był ok, żeby potem z odszkodowaniem nie było problemu.  :smile:

----------


## golfmk1

A jesli zrobił bym 3 ściany murowane a w jednej wstawił bym ot takie drzwi przesówne https://www.google.pl/search?q=drzwi...PmI_R0HV3zHfM:
to czy spełniało by to wymogi aby było ogrodem zimowym ???

----------


## kocbeat

Takie okno przesuwne czyli hst o szerokości 5 m to będzie koszt sporo ponad 10 tys. Jak nie 20

----------


## Slawko123

> A jesli zrobił bym 3 ściany murowane a w jednej wstawił bym ot takie drzwi przesówne https://www.google.pl/search?q=drzwi...PmI_R0HV3zHfM:
> to czy spełniało by to wymogi aby było ogrodem zimowym ???


Ogród zimowy – definicja

Ogród zimowy nazywany także oranżerią to przeszklone pomieszczenie dobudowywane przeważnie do boku już istniejącego budynku mieszkalnego. Ogród zimowy może służyć jako całoroczny taras czy jako miejsce do hodowli ciepłolubnych roślin. Zaletą posiadania oranżerii jest możliwość jej wykorzystania jako kolejnego pokoju zarówno zimą, jak i latem. Ogród zimowy tworzy ciekawe miejsce do spotkań towarzyskich, do spędzania czasu z rodziną czy do samotnego*wypoczynku. Przeszklone ściany pozwalają podziwiać piękno naszego ogródka o każdej porze roku, zaś w okresie bożonarodzeniowym oranżeria może – po udekorowaniu – zamienić się w jeszcze przytulniejsze pomieszczenie i tym samym ozdobę całego budynku

----------


## golfmk1

Wiem że troche zawracam gitare swoimi pytaniami ale jeśli bym zrobil 35m2 normalnego budynku i 35m2 ogrodu zimowego oczywiście był by to jeden budynek scalony w całosc o wymiarach 10x7 w ogrodzie zimowym zrobil bym 3 ściany coś na wzór tego https://www.google.pl/search?q=dom+z...VgmkR5F90cbyM:  Lub wstawil bym 3 duże okna Lub drzwi takie tarasowe przeszlo by cos takiego na zgłoszenie ???

----------


## Slawko123

> Wiem że troche zawracam gitare swoimi pytaniami ale jeśli bym zrobil 35m2 normalnego budynku i 35m2 ogrodu zimowego oczywiście był by to jeden budynek scalony w całosc o wymiarach 10x7 w ogrodzie zimowym zrobil bym 3 ściany coś na wzór tego https://www.google.pl/search?q=dom+z+przeszklona+scian%C4%85&hl=pl&sourc  e=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjrpvv5xKLXAhXD0hoK  HZBbDHIQ_AUICigB&biw=1680&bih=944#imgrc=1VgmkR5F90  cbyM:  Lub wstawil bym 3 duże okna Lub drzwi takie tarasowe przeszlo by cos takiego na zgłoszenie ???


zapytaj w starostwie albo gminie w zależności gdzie to sie zgłasza.

----------


## golfmk1

Mam pytanko jakie grubosci scian liczyc w domu szkielotowym. Bo w murowanym po odliczeniu scian z domu 7x10m zostaje mi 48m2 powiezchni uzytkowej.

----------


## blitzkrieg

> Mam pytanko jakie grubosci scian liczyc w domu szkielotowym. Bo w murowanym po odliczeniu scian z domu 7x10m zostaje mi 48m2 powiezchni uzytkowej.


Ja proponuję wejść na zbudujsamdom.pl  i zobaczyć jak to wygląda w praktyce w małej szkieletówce, jak to się ma z papierologią do 35m2 (bo papierów i kosztów jest po prostu mniej. O ile dobrze zrozumiałem, nie musisz mieć projektu od architekta, choć sam projekt musi faktycznie być), dobudową ganku itp. I tam masz propozycję oraz modyfikacje użytkowników jak uzyskać większy dom z mniejszą ilością kosztów.

----------


## alinahion

czesc

----------

